# Help! Sorrento MH/ Campsites please !!



## 97217 (Jan 8, 2006)

Off to a wedding in Sorrento in Italy in July and need a site near to Sorrento.

Help???!

Ta,
Chris


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We stopped here
http://www.villaggionettuno.it/e/villaggionettuno.htm

lovely campsite but access is a little tricky as its on very steep hill but we made it down ok 

The campsite owner speaks fair english and the views from the camping area are fantastic


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Here you go i just added all the info i can remember and a photo taken of our pitch and van at the site here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=745


----------



## 97217 (Jan 8, 2006)

Brill will have a look. how far from the centre of sorrento?

Any more folks??


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Brill will have a look. how far from the centre of sorrento?


About 6 Miles


----------

